# mit jquery Seite neu laden /refreshen



## rernanded (19. April 2012)

Hi,
habe ein Problem mit jscript. Kann es am Server liegen oder ist ein Fehler im Code?
Ich benutzte auch die neueste Version 1.7.2.
Ich habe leider nur wenig Erfahrung.

Moni

```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript" src="jquery.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
     $(document).ready(function() {
       $("#refresh").load("meineseite.php");
       var x = setInterval(function() {
          $("#refresh").load('meineseite.php?');
       }, 3000);
    });
</script>
</head>

<div id="refresh">
<?php
$zufallszahl = rand(1,10);
print $zufallszahl;
?>
</div>
</html>
```


----------



## chmee (19. April 2012)

Was soll die Seite denn machen? Sich wirklich alle 3 Sekunden neu laden?

.load() ist gar nicht für so etwas gedacht, sondern führt ein Ereignis aus, das geschehen soll,
wenn etwas geladen wurde.

http://api.jquery.com/load-event/

Ein Redirect (oder ein Reload) sollte über den üblichen JS-Befehl ausgeführt werden.

```
window.location="michselber.html";
```

mfg chmee


----------



## rernanded (19. April 2012)

Das ist nur ein erster Test mit jquery. Funktioniert auch inzwischen.
Ich will allerdings dahin das ein Button automatisch geklickt wird.

Moni


----------

